# <SOLVED> help with officejet 6110

## davidwillis

I have been trying everything to get this to work.  I went through the steps on the wiki page, as well as stuff I have read on some threads, but for some reason it will not work.  I am sure it is just some little thing I am missing, but I don't know what it is.

I am trying to set it up in CUPS to print with my USB hp officjet 6110.  It seems to set it up fine in CUPS, has the driver for it and everything.  But it just won't print a test page.

here are some of the outputs I have.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost grub # lsusb
> 
> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
> ...

 

If anyone can give me some pointers it would sure help me out.

Thanks.Last edited by davidwillis on Wed Sep 27, 2006 3:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## davidgurvich

Is the printer detected as a USB device when you connect it? You can check with dmesg for that.  Also, what happens when you start hplip?

----------

## davidwillis

I don't see it.  here is the output, sorry it is long

when you say start hplip, do you mean just put in ./hplip in the hplip directory?  when I do that it says "bash: ./hplip: Permission denied"

when I put in ./toolbox it opens up, and says there are no installed hp devices, and goes on to tell me how to set it up in CUPS.  But I have already done that.  

The printer in CUPS is "HP OfficeJet 6110 Foomatic/hpijs (recommended)"  Does it matter that it is hpijs?

 *Quote:*   

> localhost hplip # dmesg
> 
> Linux version 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 (root@gravity) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)) #1 SMP Tue Aug 29 01:21:10 UTC 2006
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> ...

 

----------

## davidgurvich

hplip is a service that can be started from /etc/init.d, hpijs is the printer portion of hplip.  You can add hplip, similar to net.eth0, with rc-update.  But from what I see, you don't have the right drivers for your USB setup correctly.

----------

## davidwillis

Thanks, that would make sense.  where do I start to try and fix it?  I have run  make menuconfig, and have the USB stuff selected.  I have also installed dev-libs/libusb, and usblp kernel module.  But I am not sure on how to set it up.  Is it strage that is does not find a printer when I run ./probe -busb, but finds the printer when I run lsusb?

----------

## davidwillis

I got it working.  I think the problem was that I was not installing the kernel right after I ran menuconfig, and compiled it.  I copied the new kernel over to /boot, and now it works.  I don't know if that is what you are supposed to do or not.

I also have a couple more questions.

1- I am using the wiki page http://gentoo-wiki.com/HPOJ_and_CUPS to help me set it up, but when I get to the part where you emerge hpoj, I get this at the end.  Any idea why?

 *Quote:*   

> xjpg_fix.c: In function 'jpgFix_getActualTraits':
> 
> xjpg_fix.c:512: error: invalid lvalue in assignment
> 
> xjpg_fix.c:533: error: invalid lvalue in assignment
> ...

 

2- what is a good program to operate my scanner?

----------

## davidgurvich

Use hplip, hp linux imaging and printing from linuxprinting.org.  It should install all the dependencies for you.  Make certain that you have the foomatic packages as well as cups.

----------

## davidwillis

Ok I have all that, so It looks like I am good.

Thanks

David

----------

